# Prepping a Sierra 2500HD for new plow



## mateck (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello. Thanks to some help on this form, I just purchased a '04 2500HD 4x4 sierra (6.0 gas, extended cab, 6.5 bd) truck. 

Can someone suggest what I should do to prep this truck for plowing? I'm wondering if I need to upgrade the stock alternator, and add a transmission cooler? I plow about 10 drives a the most. 

I have not selected a plow yet... that will be my next research project, and I see LOTS of postings on this site for reading regarding that battle. 

Thanks,
Matt from Michigan


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Do you have a plow prep package? If so, I wouldn't do anything to it just hang your plow. I don't know if Chevy's still have torsion bars in the front that you can crank up or not. Possibly install Timbrens in the front if you want. If it doesn't have plow prep package (not a big deal either), you may want to upgrade your alternator and possibly add a second battery.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

mateck;2033209 said:


> Hello. Thanks to some help on this form, I just purchased a '04 2500HD 4x4 sierra (6.0 gas, extended cab, 6.5 bd) truck.
> 
> Can someone suggest what I should do to prep this truck for plowing? I'm wondering if I need to upgrade the stock alternator, and add a transmission cooler? I plow about 10 drives a the most.
> 
> ...


I have an 03 2500hd 6.0 without a plow prep, no extra trans cooler, no second battery and we do all commercial lots. I did turn the torsion bars up a little and put a set of Timbrens on the front end, I am running a 8-6 western MVP plus with western wings so I a lot of weight hanging off the front. I also have about 1000lbs in the back for ballast. If your going to run a lighter plow you shouldn't need the timbrens and not quite as much ballast.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just becuse the nex guy doesn't run a tranney cooler, or a 2nd batt
Doesn't nessarely make it a bad idea to have the extra options.

A lot also depends on how you operate your Plow-rig and what lights you run.


----------



## mateck (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you for the help. I didn't think about weight being used as a ballast - and not just for traction. I guess I will pick out my plow next and then see what it weights... as that seems to be a deciding factor as to what I will need to do with suspension.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I would at least make sure it has a good fresh battery in it. But back to your question do you need those extras in your truck, no and then again do I need the Bose sound system in my truck, no but I sure do like when I'm plowing.


----------



## mateck (Oct 4, 2010)

Putting it that way, I probably need a huge alternator to power the espresso machine...


----------



## mateck (Oct 4, 2010)

Like This:
http://www.business-standard.com/ar...-with-an-espresso-machine-114092401044_1.html


----------

